# World cup!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else finding themselves extremely annoyed by the vuvuzela horns buzzing constantly throughout the games? I sat down for 15 minutes to catch the end of the france match and the non stop buzzing was driving me nuts. I can only imagine how annoyed players, commentators and referee's are by this.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ill tell u when u get back from there, but yes i am sure i will be! i fly out 2 weeks tomorow!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

yes. those vuvuzela horns are horrible.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

They sound a bit like those horns you always hear at CFL games, only there's about a 100x more of them.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree, those horns were driving me crazy as I watched the France/Uruguay game. Can't imagine how bad it would be right there at the stadium.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i find it funny how reporters need to yell to be heard though, making them work for their money for once


----------

